
Ask HN: What's the best framework for displaying web elements using VR headset? - bignet
I have an admin dashboard that includes several graphs and real time statistics, My goal is displaying this data using VR technology. what would be the best framework for that case? Android VR? Unity? React Web VR? (I will to use my phone with VR headset)
======
hadeon
I'm building a framework for this type of use case - atlasreality.xyz

Render HTML components in AR / VR.

I'd love to chat - jordan@jordancampbell.org if you're interested.

------
kevinsimper
The only really web vr framework you mention is React Web VR, but there is
also AFrame +1

